# Got my new gen, recommendation for an hour meter?



## nine inch rear (Oct 12, 2019)

I did a search on here, and the last post is back in 2012 regarding an hour meter. Any advice on what to purchase?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

nine inch rear said:


> ...Regarding an hour meter. Any advice on what to purchase?


I have 3 of these now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...qcAAOSwsZhcVlxC:sc:USPSFirstClass!04074!US!-1
Easy to read and program!

I'm surprised that the Champion 100402 doesn't have one built in.


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking at the manual, it states on page 12, Item 5 LED Panel - Flashing Blue – Total run time (first 5 seconds after unit started), Amber – Remaining fuel run time or “LPG” in LPG mode.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I might get one for mine..... this one looks good, because you can replace the battery without it loosing the info........ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Backlit-...rentrq:1a13a31616e0a9e0a7ed283afffff8e2|iid:1


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> I might get one for mine..... this one looks good, because you can replace the battery without it loosing the info........ https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Backlit-...rentrq:1a13a31616e0a9e0a7ed283afffff8e2|iid:1


That's the same unit, just from a UK supplier...


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

tabora said:


> That's the same unit, just from a UK supplier...


Ah. it says it shows the "RPM" of the engine aswel, how accurate is that?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> Ah. it says it shows the "RPM" of the engine aswel, how accurate is that?


 Very, in my experience. It uses an induction line from the spark plug cable. Be sure to do 6 wraps on the cord for optimal signal.


----------

